# 26 years old, need help in regaining studies.



## phrick (Aug 6, 2015)

Dear, Digitians
I left my studies in 2006 when I was in the 12 standard. My educational qualification now is HS 1st yr passed. Recently my uncle told me he would sponsor for my studies. I am 26yrs old now, and would really like to know, if its good to continue my studied at this age. Would there be any scope of a job after I passed out. Please help me find the right course and guide me how should I go about continuing my studies.
Thank You.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Aug 7, 2015)

Why did you drop out of school ? To get any decent job, you need to have at least a bachelor's degree. You need to pass 12th for even a call center job.


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2015)

phrick said:


> Dear, Digitians
> I left my studies in 2006 when I was in the 12 standard. My educational qualification now is HS 1st yr passed. Recently my uncle told me he would sponsor for my studies. I am 26yrs old now, and would really like to know, if its good to continue my studied at this age. Would there be any scope of a job after I passed out. Please help me find the right course and guide me how should I go about continuing my studies.
> Thank You.


Did you pass 12? If not go for a Diploma. If yes then try for BCA, at least you might get a job at a call center.

If you don't mind me asking what have you been doing these past 10 years? Your career path depends on this information.


----------



## phrick (Aug 9, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Why did you drop out of school ? To get any decent job, you need to have at least a bachelor's degree. You need to pass 12th for even a call center job.


No job, I was at home. I am class 11 passed.

- - - Updated - - -



tkin said:


> Did you pass 12? If not go for a Diploma. If yes then try for BCA, at least you might get a job at a call center.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what have you been doing these past 10 years? Your career path depends on this information.



I am class 11 passed. I was sick.

- - - Updated - - -

Is there any way I could make it big? I am willing to work very hard. I am not good in business.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Aug 10, 2015)

phrick said:


> No job, I was at home. I am class 11 passed.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Enroll in Coursera.
Get classes online free and collect certificates.
Point out you interests and find your limelight


----------



## Anorion (Aug 10, 2015)

do 12th first.
you can probably do part time or full time professional course to pick up skills at the same time


----------



## Gollum (Aug 10, 2015)

First finish 12th.
After that, if you like, do Bcom.
From there on you can try for many job roles based on your strengths.

There are many jobs that don't require a bachelor's degree.


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Sep 3, 2015)

Join Open Schools... NIOS.
NIOS offer the following courses:


Open Basic Education Programme, Which includes following three levels courses
OBE 'A' Level Course—Equivalent to class III
OBE 'B' Level Course—Equivalent to class V
OBE 'C' Level Course—Equivalent to class VIII

Secondary Course—Equivalent to class X
Senior Secondary Course—Equivalent to class XII

Most out of school children, married adults etc join this program. The curriculum is designed by the best educators in the country.


----------



## phrick (Sep 27, 2015)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Join Open Schools... NIOS.
> NIOS offer the following courses:
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you and Thank you everyone.
I have decided on the Senior Secondary course and after that DOEACC. Maybe upto DOEACC Level C.
Would be 30-31 years till I finish my studies.
Thank You Again!


----------



## lywyre (Sep 28, 2015)

Do your 12th first. 1 year. Degree: + 3
Simultaneously you could also follow general affairs and develop your aptitude and try for Civil Services Exams. The qualifying age is 30 and a 2 year relaxation for BC and 5 for SC/ST.
Even if you can't make it to CSE/UPSC you could try Bank exams. Preparations are similar.

Don't worry about your age/career. I got my first good paying job at 32. It is never too late 
All the best.


----------



## kapoorkaran (Feb 25, 2016)

Have you completed your 12th or if not, then it is must for you to start study. After completion of 12th you can join any of govt sector. Rest depends on your ability and skills. My suggestion for you is to start it now for a better future


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Mar 21, 2016)

Minakshi Choudhary said:


> First of all...complete your 12th to get a call center job. You may complete your graduation late with continuing your job. Good luck!!
> 
> Govtjobx - Latest Govt Jobs 2016|Admit card|Exam result|Preparation Tip



Get lost troll. Call Centre jobs are a trap. I wasted nearly a year on this crap while i should have been concentrating on my B.COM.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 21, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Get lost troll. Call Centre jobs are a trap. I wasted nearly a year on this crap while i should have been concentrating on my B.COM.


Deleted the posts and banned the spammer.
Looks like he/she wasn't reported.


----------

